# BBS CH wheels, am I missing something?



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

I found these wheels on a local forum, he says they are 19x8.5 5x120 and 25et, he only wants 300 for them and he says they are good condition, no bends, and no major rash.
He said I could come by and check them out...am I missing something here? I know these wheels go for a lot more money.

























MKIV Content:


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

some people are idiots.. i picked up a set of A8 fanblades with tires for 400 bucks, sold em next day for 1200


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (_VeeArrSix)*

What's in the second picture?


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Do all bbs ch have the motorsport imprint around the center? I've never noticed it.
I'd go check em out.


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

That's what I was planning on doing, I don't think I would like 19's on my gti at all.


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sterkrazzy)*

Sometimes, people with money, sell things for nothing, just because they are
A) Stupid
B) Don't care
C) All of the above
Supraforums used to be a cool place to pick up good size turbos, for next to nothing, because most of those guys wipe their asses with the kind of money I make...


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sterkrazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterkrazzy* »_Do all bbs ch have the motorsport imprint around the center? I've never noticed it.
I'd go check em out.

Yeah, I was checking out CH's on here to make sure they looked legit and all the ones I saw had Motorsport around the center.


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (_VeeArrSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_
Yeah, I was checking out CH's on here to make sure they looked legit and all the ones I saw had Motorsport around the center.

Good deal then dude, go check em out with $300 cash in your pocket and if they're what you want then you got a good deal.


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (ClubDownforce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClubDownforce* »_What's in the second picture?

Maybe a Lamborghini? I'm not sure, he didn't post any more pictures.


----------



## ArmyGreenGLI (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (_VeeArrSix)*

buy them


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (_VeeArrSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_
Maybe a Lamborghini? I'm not sure, he didn't post any more pictures.

Yeah, I'd guess he's just got too much money. Go pick them up, stat.
I'd LOVE to have those for my Jetta.


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (ClubDownforce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClubDownforce* »_
Yeah, I'd guess he's just got too much money. Go pick them up, stat.
I'd LOVE to have those for my Jetta.

Haha well you will see them for sale on here in a few days...if I'm not too late to pick them up


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (_VeeArrSix)*

Well, good luck dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (ClubDownforce)*

bring 300$ in cash and go pick them up..even if they're in bad condition but aren't bent you can fix em and sell em for $$$.
5x120 is BMW offset so the guy has $$$. lol


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll post pictures and details of all 4 if he still has them.


----------



## silver_slayer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (_VeeArrSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_That's what I was planning on doing, I don't think I would like 19's on my gti at all.

doesnt matter....after adapters you are going to have a super low offset that probably wont work with stock fenders....but I would buy them, and take them to a BMW (i think thats the pattern) and sell them for about $1400 and make some $$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leodelargeGTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (silver_slayer)*

is it me or do i see what seems to be like a chunk missing


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

send me his contact info. I'll let you know if they're legit


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

It looks like the wheel in the picture is propped up in front of a lambo, money prob isnt an issue for this guy.


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*

i didnt even notice...


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (justn868)*

i thought BMW offset was 5x130
and get some pictures of the yellow car in the back so we know what it is.
edit: I was wrong it is 5x120 i was thinking of the porsche lug pattern i think


_Modified by pyroboy1850 at 6:57 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_i thought BMW offset was 5x130
and get some pictures of the yellow car in the back so we know what it is.
edit: I was wrong it is 5x120 i was thinking of the porsche lug pattern i think


Thats called bolt patten.


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwpride58)*

yes, 5x120 bolt pattern = bmw. if those wheels are round, $300 is almost free?!


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (vwpride58)*

I know what its called I was thinking something and typing something else


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (_VeeArrSix)*

Some people are just cool and want to get rid of stuff dirt cheap rather than letting it collect dust in the corner of thier garage. Get them and use them or sell them for more


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (NoeVR6)*

jusr buy them who gives a **** there 300$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (silver_slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver_slayer* »_
doesnt matter....after adapters you are going to have a super low offset that probably wont work with stock fenders....but I would buy them, and take them to a BMW (i think thats the pattern) and sell them for about $1400 and make some $$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 quick money
8.5 wide and you'd wind up with et5 min. if you ran adaptors... or you could justify some drilled hubs because they are so cheap


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

*DO IT*


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

god damn check them out!!!


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (OJwerks)*

Yeah it looks like a chunk is missing out of the rear in the second pic. 
Good deal regardless tho.


----------



## glove_13 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: BBS CH wheels, am I missing something? (_VeeArrSix)*

ummmm.......uh....i dont know wat to say...just do it!


----------



## str8jakett (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (leftside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftside* »_Yeah it looks like a chunk is missing out of the rear in the second pic. 
Good deal regardless tho. 

Nah, they are used wheels with rubber buildup on the inside of the rim IMO. 
So what happened with this?


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

The guy never responded to my PMs, I guess they are either gone or he changed his mind?
I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (_VeeArrSix)*

Looks like the reflection off something in his garage. Notice to the left and to the right are shiny too. And I think those black wheels are HRE COMP90's and if they are it is likely that yellow car is a Ferrari.










_Modified by MitchNFitch at 7:55 PM 9-30-2008_


----------

